# BrawlBRSTMs3 X removed all Nintendo soundtracks after copyright warnings



## Valery0p (May 15, 2019)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to write this, I just had to post it quickly 

From his community tab:


> We are removing all videos containing music owned by Nintendo, since they have finally begun to block their content on our channel. This is a fair warning, so we are acting accordingly to avoid copyright strikes. We don't want another situation like when Smash Ultimate was leaked 2 weeks early. We will no longer upload Nintendo content.
> 
> 任天堂の動画を消しています。これから任天堂の音楽をアップしません。



This is very sad, I loved listening to various ost almost every day. 
Goodbye to another piece of videogame history...

And it's not like nintendo is on spotify or something...

Source: https://www.youtube.com/user/BrawlBRSTMs3/community

EDIT: some videos are still online... I guess it'll take some time to delete everything...


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (May 15, 2019)

This really sucks. I love listening to music from a whole ton of games from their. Hopefully they don’t take the brstms off their site, because those are a some quality loops that they have.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 15, 2019)

Awwww, I was just listening to music on their channel the other day. I usually preferred their content


----------



## Valery0p (May 15, 2019)

I've just noticed, _some_ of the tracks are also uploaded on www.smashcustommusic.com , but since its main purpose is as a catalog for ready-to-download files for game modding, only the most popular songs are here...


----------



## Tiger21820 (May 16, 2019)

Sega does what Nintendon't... Downloaded a few songs that I listen to regularly...


----------



## Chary (May 16, 2019)

I get, that like, Nintendo is protecting its IPs. 

But at the same time, 80% of these OSTs aren’t even legally available outside of Japan. 

So, good job Nintendo. I wasn’t actively looking to hoard your soundtracks through shady means, but well, so much for that.


----------



## SG854 (May 16, 2019)

R they going to go after GilvaSunner too?

What about fan made music. They went after fan made games, will they go after the music too?


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 16, 2019)

I still cant get over the fact there are people defending this kind of behavior just because it is nintendo.

Farewell brawlbrstms, i always relied on their videos for music i was too lazy to download, but i guess i will have to download as much nintendo games music files as possible as a way to say fuck you nintendo. Fuck you.

Thanks god droidsound e exists to listen to the totally not legally obtained game files.


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 13, 2019)

The channel just got terminated recently. 


			
				YouTube said:
			
		

> This account has been terminated because we received multiple third-party claims of copyright infringement regarding material the user posted.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 13, 2019)

And there doesn't seem to be any new nintendo music on smashcustommusic.com
I'm waiting for super mario maker 2 but I don't know if they'll ever add it


----------



## Valery0p (Aug 13, 2019)

Damn, I hoped things would calm down, instead...
Anyways, since people still search for all the Nintendo's songs, old clone channels (like, even with the same thumbnail) and new reuploads are surfacing inside the search list, so probably/hopefully the same will happen for all the others songs...
When the demand is here, the market will adjust to fulfill it, with or without game companies putting their IP on more profitable streaming services.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 13, 2019)

Nintendo got GiIvaSunner (the soundtracks account, not the meme page) too
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/GilvaSunner/status/1161315671839522816
This honestly pisses me off big time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 13, 2019)

Holy fuck, is there no end to Nintendo's bullshit?
Like, seriously, sure you can claim earnings of the music if you really care about your bullshit IP, but why terminate channels?

And not only that, but other people that have uploaded anything related to Nintendo music can now be terminated as well, GilvaSunner is a clear example, and other popular channels might follow.

And people wonder why I don't purchase anything Nintendo from first party sources, because they treat their fans like trash. 
Even covers and such also get claimed, that bad.


----------



## Valery0p (Aug 13, 2019)

sks316 said:


> not the meme page


The only fucking thing they should've taken down...


----------



## IC_ (Aug 13, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> The only fucking thing they should've taken down...


What's wrong with SiivaGunner and all the other high quality rip channels


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 13, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> The only fucking thing they should've taken down...


Hey, SiIvaGunner is great god damnit, he only uploads high quality video game rips.
You obviously didn't have a GRAND time...


----------



## Valery0p (Aug 14, 2019)

I had to pour bleach into my ears several times, while my childhood memories were destroyed...
You tell me.


----------



## Cody090909 (Aug 14, 2019)

Valery0p said:


> I had to pour bleach into my ears several times, while my childhood memories were destroyed...
> You tell me.


He did nothing to your childhood memories. The original songs are still there. Calm down bud.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 14, 2019)

Cody090909 said:


> He did nothing to your childhood memories. The original songs are still there. Calm down bud.


I can't calm down after seeing your signature


----------



## Cody090909 (Aug 14, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I can't calm down after seeing your signature


Yeah it's a bit of a mess, huh? I haven't used this website in a good chunk of time


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2019)

Noticed the channel was gone earlier as I was looking for an extended version to listen.
Frustrating.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2019)

Aww, that's awful! Their OST kept me entertained for hours...


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 16, 2019)

This whole thing makes me sad. I realize Nintendo is well within their rights (especially this time) to take these down, but... Ugh, this is why I haven't bought anything new from them since my Wii U, they constantly trash their fan communities. At least I have @VinsCool 's awesome signature a couple posts up to make me smile!


----------

